# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Smartphone 'Kim tự tháp' của HTC xuất hiện

## mantrangchu

*Hình ảnh điện thoại cấu hình "khủng" mang tên Pyramid chạy hệ điều hành Android dành cho tablet của HTC vừa được chia sẻ trên Internet.*

Sản phẩm có màn hình lớn 4,3 inch độ phân giải đạt chuẩn qHD 960 x 540 pixel (giống như Motorola Atrix 4G vừa xuất hiện ở VN) cùng bộ vi xử lý SnapDragon tốc độ 1,2 GHz.
Một điều đặc biệt là theo trang công nghệ _XDA_ của Trung Quốc, Pyramid sẽ dùng hệ điều hành Android 3.0, phiên bản vốn chỉ tối ưu cho máy tính bảng. Những thông số khác được tiết lộ bao gồm máy ảnh mặt sau 8 megapixel, camera 1,3 "_chấm_" phía trước, RAM 768 MB.



HTC Pyramid.

​ Ngoài Pyramid, 2 model khác của HTC là Ignite và Prime sử dụng nền tảng Windows Phone 7 cũng vừa được chia sẻ trên Internet.



HTC Ignite.

​ Ignite có thiết kế dạng thanh, màn hình cảm ứng 3,7 inch 800 x 480 pixel, chip tốc độ 800 MHz, RAM 512 MB và chụp ảnh 5 megapixel.
Còn Prime tích hợp bàn phím cứng Qwerty và có cùng cấu hình với Ignite.



HTC Prime.

​ Dự kiến Ignite và Prime sẽ được HTC cho ra mắt trong quý II năm nay.

_ Theo VnExpress_

----------


## bdshacinco

Một điều đặc biệt là theo trang công nghệ XDA của Trung Quốc, Pyramid sẽ dùng hệ điều hành Android 3.0, phiên bản vốn chỉ tối ưu cho máy tính bảng. Những thông số khác được tiết lộ bao gồm máy ảnh mặt sau 8 megapixel, camera 1,3 "chấm" phía trước, RAM 768 MB.

----------

